# 你说得不对 / 你说的不对



## bwuw

你好，
我不太清楚怎么写这个句子：

“你说得不对” －－》You've said it wrong
还是“你说的不对”？ --> What you've said is wrong.

两个都会说吗？
谢谢你们！

B


----------



## mycityofsky

"对" is adjective, "得" should be put before an adjective, "的“ should be put before a noun, "地" should be put before a verb. For example:
你说得不对
这是你的书
他高兴地去学校了
I'm not very sure about that, but in most cases it is.


----------



## Renegade Richard

我说这个的时候完全没有意识到用的还是得，我感觉偏向于用得，如果是用的，我会这么说吧  你说的方法不对呀。 你说的密码不对呀。


----------



## xiaolijie

@ bwuw: since  many Chinese speakers simply use "的“ for "的“, "得" and "地", by “你说的不对” they can mean either "你说得不对" or “你说的不对”. But strictly speaking, what you said in your first post is correct:
“你说得不对” －－》You've said it wrongly.
“你说的不对”？ --> What you've said is wrong.


----------



## BJren

如果你不是去参加中文考试，就不必过分考虑这个问题。“的”与“得”很多时候就是中国人也用的不是很正确。如果你只是想说口语而不是去做报告，“的”就完全可以了。 
”你说的对！她说的很好！” 。我们平时就这么说。


----------



## SuperXW

When we speak them out, there isn't any difference.
I'll consider both correct and grammatical. The reason is what you and others have explained.


----------



## echo_cheng

First, we do use both "你说得不对" and “你说的不对”. If you treat "说" as a verb, so "不对" will be an adverbial modifier, and "得" will be used between "说" and "不对".  And if you treat "说" as a noun, so "不对" will be an adjective modifier, and "的" will be used between "说" and "不对".
As a matter of fact, even us Chinese cannot always do "的" and "得" correctly. As far as I know, Taiwan now only uses "的" in both situations in elementary schools.


----------



## stellari

I'm completely with you. Grammatically, 得 refers to the way 'you' say it, and 的 refers to the content. However, If I were to write this sentence down, I'd go with 你说得不对 in most contexts, since for me, the phrase 'ni shuo de bu dui' simply means 'what you utter is not the same as you are supposed to'. It could be the way 'you' say it, or the logic/fact referred to in the speech, or any fallacy/inconsistency. 

On the other hand, if I were to use 的 to emphasize the content itself, then I'd usually be more explicit, for instance:
你说的（理论）是不正确的
Here, it suggests that, even if your speech correctly explains the theory and is free of any inconsistency, the theory itself does not agree with experiments. 

Also consider the following sentence:

你要是说得不对，他就会惩罚你的。

I don't think it grammatically makes sense if you replace 得 with 的 here.


----------



## 枫十二

you said angrily that sun goes around earth ------你说得不对,you shoud have said it calmly.
you said angrily that sun goes around earth------你说的不对,earth goes around the sun.

but you can ignore the little difference. even Chinese ourself don't pay much attention to these little difference!


----------



## bwuw

Thank you for all your answers! It's very clear now


----------



## AmberShum

Technically, both sentences are correct and your comprehension is right. But in written language, I think, 得 is preferable. In fact, many Chinese people are confused with 得, 的 and 地. They don't pay much attention to the difference between your two sentences.


----------



## metrxqin

There's something obviously omitted. very common in colloquial language.
你说的不对
1,[你说的]adjective, [不对] also adjective. I'm sure this is wrong grammatically.
but in colloquial situation, the noun which the adjective  decorates should be mentioned before.
we both [in the conversation] know what the noun is so that 你说的不对 is right.
[only colloquial situation]


----------



## ZCC

It's really hard to tell..
for me, 你说的不对 means 你说的（东西）不对, we just leave out 东西 here because it's obvious. So if someone tells you that apples are vegetable, then it should be 你说的不对.
while 你说得不对 means that the action "说" is not correct, so if i say apples is vegetable, then there is something wrong with grammar, then it's 说得不对 rather than 说的不对.
but in fact, these 2 sentences are almost the same, you can use either of them.
hope it helps


----------



## Skatinginbc

I assume that the mix-up between 的 and 得 is more of a Mainland feature,  because 1) 的 de and 得 de2 are pronounced differently in Taiwan (e.g., 三輪車跑得de2快, 上面坐個老太太)  and so a distinction between them is made in speech as well as in  writing, and 2) incidents of confusion are often written in simplified  characters (e.g., 浙江省幼儿园中班科学教案《看谁跑的快》).  To me, 的 and 得  are never interchangeable; for instance, only 得 is correct in: 
 (1) 他国语说得(vs. *的)不怎么样;
(2) 他说得 (vs. *的)口沫橫飛; 
(3) 我只会几句中文, 若说得(vs. *的)不好, 请多多包涵.
Only 的 is correct in: 
 (1) 他說的(vs. *得)不算; 
(2) 这跟他说的(vs. *得)不一样; 
(3) 别人说的(vs. *得)不一定是真的.

你说得不对 and 你说的不对 are both correct but they do not mean the same.  So the choice between them shall be determined by the context.


----------



## suvitalv

"得" should be put before an adjective, "的“ should be put before a noun, "地" should be put before a verb. 
This is the orthodox usage of "得" "的""地" that I was taught in school. But now I think it is no big deal to use "的" universally, especially when typing DE into characters cause who bothers to find the correct one?


----------



## vKVilma

u cant really hear any differences between them.. i think if u wanna mention something like the pronunciation of someone, u would use 得，你说得不对
if u wanna mention the idea that has been told, u would use的，你说的不对


----------



## Youngfun

Skatinginbc said:


> I assume that the mix-up between 的 and 得 is more of a Mainland feature


And Mandarin native speakers' feature.
Older speakers of Southern dialects (such as Wu and Cantonese) don't confuse them as they sound different. But younger speakers think in Mandarin, and pronounce both with light tone, so they also frequently make this mistake.
I even had a teacher who told me that when teaching Chinese to foreigners, the distinction between 的得地 is not made anymore!


----------



## Testing1234567

Since 的地得 are pronounced in the same way in Mandarin, Mandarin native speakers will often mix them up. (Yay I'm a Cantonese so I don't care)

的：forming adjective：快樂的人/快乐的人 (happy man)
的：possession:你的圓珠筆/你的圆珠笔 (your pen)
地：forming adverb：快樂地跑 (to run happily)
得：intensifiers：他跑得真快樂 (how happily he runs)


----------

